# Partage internet par bluetooth entre 2 macbook



## ramones_b (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche depuis quelques jours après une solution pour partager ma connexion internet par bluetooth avec un autre macbook. Malheureusement, les réponses trouvées sur le net datent de 2004 2005 et sont négatives.

Je me demande donc si avec le temps et les derniers OS, il serait possible de réaliser ce partage???

Les 2 macbook tournent sous Snow Leopard. J'ai déjà configuré le bluetooth entre les deux et j'ai aussi cocher la case partage internet par bluetooth mais rien n'y fait!

En espérant que quelqu'un ait la réponse.

Un grand merci


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

très franchement, au vu des débits du BT, je n'essayerais même pas ! 

Pourquoi ne pas partager par wifi


----------



## ramones_b (16 Novembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue
> 
> très franchement, au vu des débits du BT, je n'essayerais même pas !
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas partager par wifi



 Il n'y a pas de wifi où je suis pour le moment, je dois me connecter par LAN. Donc un seul ordi a accès à internet et comme nous sommes deux je pensais faire le partage par bluetooth. Mais en effet, le débit est peut être beaucoup faible mais ce serait déjà ça.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2010)

ramones_b a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de wifi où je suis pour le moment, je dois me connecter par LAN. Donc un seul ordi a accès à internet et comme nous sommes deux je pensais faire le partage par bluetooth. Mais en effet, le débit est peut être beaucoup faible mais ce serait déjà ça.



et tes deux ordis, n'ont ils pas le wifi ?



en résumé: internet/lan ---- mac1 > émet en wifi vers mac 2

aide mac: 

Partage de votre connexion Internet
Si votre ordinateur est connecté à Internet, vous pouvez partager sa connexion avec d&#8217;autres ordinateurs de votre réseau local.

Par exemple, si votre ordinateur se connecte à Internet à l&#8217;aide d&#8217;un modem DSL et qu&#8217;il est équipé d&#8217;une carte AirPort, vous pourrez partager la connexion DSL avec d&#8217;autres ordinateurs également munis d&#8217;une carte AirPort.

Sur les ordinateurs Windows, le partage de votre connexion Internet est parfois appelé « pont réseau » ou « pontage de votre réseau ».

Pour configurer le partage d&#8217;une connexion Internet :

Choisissez menu Pomme > Préférences Système puis cliquez sur Partage.

Sélectionnez Partage Internet.

Dans le menu local « Partager votre connexion depuis », choisissez la connexion Internet que vous souhaitez partager. Par exemple, si vous êtes connecté à Internet via Ethernet, choisissez Ethernet.

Dans la liste Aux ordinateurs via, sélectionnez le mode de partage de votre connexion Internet. Par exemple, si vous souhaitez partager votre connexion Internet via AirPort, sélectionnez AirPort.

Si vous partagez votre connexion Internet à l&#8217;aide d&#8217;AirPort, cliquez sur Options AirPort et attribuez à votre réseau un nom et un mot de passe.

Si votre connexion Internet et votre réseau local utilisent le même port (Ethernet, par exemple), étudiez les répercussions possibles avant d&#8217;activer le partage Internet. Dans certains cas (si vous utilisez un modem câble par exemple), il est possible que vous affectiez par inadvertance les réglages de réseau d&#8217;autres clients de votre FAI, auquel cas ce dernier est susceptible d&#8217;interrompre votre service, de façon à éviter que le réseau ne soit perturbé.


----------



## ramones_b (16 Novembre 2010)

Si j'avais su dès le début que Airport permettait ça, j'aurais éviter cette discussion  

Je pensais qu'il fallait un routeur wifi pour faire cela mais non, y a pas plus simple que ça.

Encore merci


----------

